# loose steering wheel on cub cadet # 2186



## smtrainswiz59 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a cub cadet model # 2186 where the plastic steering wheel is loose on the shaft sometimes it makes scratching sound and will turn about 4 to 5 inches without turning the front wheels. it feels like the steering wheel is skipping on the steering shaft. how can I remove the steering wheel ? how hard is it to do this? do I need special tools? also is there a spline or bushing in the steering wheel that may be stripped? any help is greatly appreciated THANK YOU


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's probably not the steering wheel, most of the time I find the flange bearing on the steering shaft is worn. This causes the steering pinion gear to slip or loose contact with the rack gear. There is a retaining clip or cotter pin on the bottom of the shaft. Remove it and you can lift the steering shaft with the steering wheel up out of the flange bearing. Replace the bearing and reinstall the shaft and retaining clip/pin. This usually takes care of the problem you are describing.


----------

